# Here is mine



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Alex Duetto 2 with a Compak E5


----------



## Goram (Jan 6, 2017)

beautiful!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Thank. Oh first machine and grinder never ever even done a shot!very steep curve this.


----------



## Goram (Jan 6, 2017)

Jony said:


> Thank. Oh first machine and grinder never ever even done a shot!very steep curve this.


Currently researching and will be pulling the trigger on my first set up soon! I'm sure i'll be a bit lost at first too!


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice set up Jony,


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Yea nice setup really like the look of the duetto.


----------

